# Bomb build off



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone up for a bomb build off just for fun?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sounds fun, whats the deadline? any rules?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YUP


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

I think 2 months is good nd no cuz its jst for fun


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GO AHEAD & MAKE IT TILL NEW YEARS?

BUT HELL YEAH I GET TO PICK FROM THESE KITS.

51 VERT
48 PANEL
37 4 DOOR
39 4 DOOR
39 PANEL
41 CHEV COUPE
46 CHEV TRUCK.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Im game!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill have to dig around for something but im in


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

To make it more intresting make it an original bomb build off :biggrin: no rims no custom paint etc.. just a nice clean og bomb what ya think


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*LOL*



bigdogg323 said:


> To make it more intresting make it an original bomb build off :biggrin: no rims no custom paint etc.. just a nice clean og bomb what ya think


I ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU THINKING CARNAL.LOL.IT'S WHAT EVER.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> To make it more intresting make it an original bomb build off :biggrin: no rims no custom paint etc.. just a nice clean og bomb what ya think


Stock height?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lets get a list goin of who's in nd wat car they r goin 2 do

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.
3.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Lets get a list goin of who's in nd wat car they r goin 2 do
> 
> 1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
> 2.TINGOS ?
> 3.


I'M IN


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Stock height?


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> I ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU THINKING CARNAL.LOL.IT'S WHAT EVER.


nope :biggrin: but the question can u do it wey all stock bro NO CUSTOM INTERIOR :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Anyone up for a bomb build off just for fun?


let me see if i have a bomb i can use :biggrin:  MEMBER FELLAS BOMBS ARE FROM 54 & UNDER NOTHING OVER FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> GO AHEAD & MAKE IT TILL NEW YEARS?
> 
> BUT HELL YEAH I GET TO PICK FROM THESE KITS.
> 
> ...


if that's what I have to choose from....I'll take the 46 truck. feel free to ship ASAP

@ Bigdogg: It was always my understanding that bombs were 58 and older...:dunno:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> nope :biggrin: but the question can u do it wey all stock bro NO CUSTOM INTERIOR :roflmao:


IM DOWN,CAUSE PAINT INTERIOR & FOIL WITH ACC. IS SO MUCH EASIER.BUT STOCK HEIGHT IS TOO DAMN UGLY WEY.ATLEAST DROPPED BOMBS WITH VISORS & O.G. RIMS OR HUBCAPS-GANGSTA WHITE WALLS


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool keep on sign the list we start on da 1st so can hav time to get supplies if thats cool wit you guys


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> IM DOWN,CAUSE PAINT INTERIOR & FOIL WITH ACC. IS SO MUCH EASIER.BUT STOCK HEIGHT IS TOO DAMN UGLY WEY._*ATLEAST DROPPED BOMBS WITH VISORS & O.G. RIMS OR HUBCAPS-GANGSTA WHITE WALLS*_


yep !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> if that's what I have to choose from....I'll take the 46 truck. feel free to ship ASAP
> 
> @ Bigdogg: It was always my understanding that bombs were 58 and older...:dunno:


by lowrider magazine rules is 54 and under


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> by lowrider magazine rules is 54 and under


 X2!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> by lowrider magazine rules is 54 and under


 I stand corrected. Cool, I'm in there like thong swimwear!Just so I'm not confused, deadline is new years, has to be a 54 or older, can be lowered, but other than that, bone stock. Is that about it?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> by lowrider magazine rules is 54 and under


X3!! :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I stand corrected. Cool, I'm in there like thong swimwear!Just so I'm not confused, deadline is new years, has to be a 54 or older, can be lowered, but other than that, bone stock. Is that about it?


nope has to be stock height sin thats what og is  like if it rolled out of the assembly line :biggrin: but i think 2 months is enough time to build sumthing not till new years by then nobody will have nothing done or forgot about the build off just my 2


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> I stand corrected. Cool, I'm in there like thong swimwear!Just so I'm not confused, deadline is new years, has to be a 54 or older, can be lowered, but other than that, bone stock. Is that about it?


its hoppin madness show so what he says goes


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> *nope has to be stock height* sin thats what og is  like if it rolled out of the assembly line :biggrin: but i think 2 months is enough time to build sumthing not till new years by then nobody will have nothing done or forgot about the build off just my 2


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK DAT they look like shit sitting stock


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat do u guys think is better a 2month or til new years?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im not in this...yet..but whats your say on ride height hoppinmaddness?! stock height or chop and drop?! a OG bomb looks killer dropped out IMO?!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> GO AHEAD & MAKE IT TILL NEW YEARS?
> 
> AND SO HOCKNBERRY CAN JOIN THE BUILD OFF...... HE GET'S TO PICK ONE FROM THESE KITS.
> 
> ...


really?! thanks tingos!! ill look over the list and let you know which one i'll take!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> im not in this...yet..but whats your say on ride height hoppinmaddness?! stock height or chop and drop?! a OG bomb looks killer dropped out IMO?!!


 I think that dropped looks more O.G. So lets go wit that


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat do u guys think is better a 2month or til new years?


2 months sounds good


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

im in 37 chevy conv


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler
4.candilove -37 chevy conv 
5.Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler
4.candilove -37 chevy conv 
5.Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible 
6.Sneekyg909-48 Fleetline


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I'm goin in with this 39 that belongs to tingo,I already cut into it,exuse to finish it..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> I'm goin in with this 39 that belongs to tingo,I already cut into it,exuse to finish it..


already my nid,get down with it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> really?! thanks tingos!! ill look over the list and let you know which one i'll take!! :thumbsup:


yo yall best check page 1-I typed in the list for me to choose from hocknberry.lol.

Machio is doing the 39 though.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ita gonna go down for 2months so keep it kleen


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This sounds like a real good idea for a build off Hoppin.

I'm not in ......... (yet) but I'm thinking about it.

I like the idea of the lowered Bomb as well.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler
4.candilove -37 chevy conv 
5.Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible 
6.Sneekyg909-48 Fleetline
7.Machio-39 Chevy
8.Dig- 51 Chevy coupe


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

does it have to be 1:24?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> does it have to be 1:24?


 No but it has 2 be a model kit


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> No but it has 2 be a model kit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Whatcha thinking about Doug?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

my 48 Fleetline...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> my 48 Fleetline...


don't get no better than this wey.aweready


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

You goin 2 join tingos?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

sneekyg909 said:


> my 48 Fleetline...


oh snap !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> You goin 2 join tingos?


yes sir,my name was 2nd on the list.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> 1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
> 2.TINGOS
> 3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler


from first page


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Whatcha thinking about Doug?










Its a 1/64? I was jus gonna use the body and guts. I plan on repainting it, building a frame and suspension, detailing the interior and trying to make artillery wheels with moons. I'll keep looking for a 1:24 kit for the build off, but I'm still gonna fuck with the little one


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

[email protected] it I'm in I got a 1937 chevy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler
4.candilove -37 chevy conv 
5.Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible 
6.Sneekyg909-48 Fleetline
7.Machio-39 Chevy
8.Dig- 51 Chevy coupe
9.Trendsetta 68 - '41 Chevy Truck


"Whole Lotta Love"


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh by the way ... does it have to be OG paint or can it be custom paint ?

It takes about 2 weeks for Factory '41 Paint from MCW to get here.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Any paint style is good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool !


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> To make it more intresting make it an original bomb build off :biggrin: no rims no custom paint etc.. just a nice clean og bomb what ya think





Sin7 said:


> Stock height?





bigdogg323 said:


> nope has to be stock height sin thats what og is  like if it rolled out of the assembly line :biggrin: but i think 2 months is enough time to build sumthing not till new years by then nobody will have nothing done or forgot about the build off just my 2





Trendsetta 68 said:


> This sounds like a real good idea for a build off Hoppin.
> 
> I'm not in ......... (yet) but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I like the idea of the lowered Bomb as well.





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Oh by the way ... does it have to be OG paint or can it be custom paint ?
> 
> It takes about 2 weeks for Factory '41 Paint from MCW to get here.



So what are the exact rules for this build off :dunno:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Any paint job,lowred bomb ,i was thinkin about using some wire 13s on mine but u guys can use any rims


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Any paint job,lowred bomb ,i was thinkin about using some wire 13s on mine but u guys can use any rims


 

Once I fix the 1/4 vent windows it's time for body work and paint...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great start Sin... keep us posted bro !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

so the build off started?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> Once I fix the 1/4 vent windows it's time for body work and paint...


looking good luis let me know if u need some murals wey I got U homie..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> so the build off started?


 Yea bro but da deadline 2 sign up is on da 25


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang fellas ! this Trokita is SICK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone have the Sunvisor and brackets that come in the 1950 Chevrolet Pick-up....Paypal Ready :x:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I need a visor for this.....anyone???


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> let me see if i have a bomb i can use :biggrin: MEMBER FELLAS BOMBS ARE FROM 54 & UNDER NOTHING OVER FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hmm, when is the dead line for the finish build? i got a few to choose from
39 delivery
39 coupe
39 master
41 pick up
48 delivery
50 pick up
51 fleetline
51 convertable
51 delivery
53 delivery

this is gonna be tuff


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I WOULD CONTACT SR WOODGRAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR BOMB ACCESSORY NEEDS.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Alright, officially count me in. I just picked up a fresh 41 Chevy truck. $26!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill be starting mine later today


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Post pics bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> I WOULD CONTACT SR WOODGRAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR BOMB ACCESSORY NEEDS.


Good idea ! Thanx !


I'm starting on mine tonight.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im not using these spokes on it i could be swtiching to the box stock ones till i find my 49 merc to swipe the wheels off it or use artilleries


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*for some inspiration homies ...

*_


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, this is gonna be a sick thread. lots of cool projects coming out of here. I'll be starting mine as soon as it arrives.


----------



## 90ina75impala (Feb 23, 2011)

54 and younger... not older. :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*for some inspiration homies ...*_


 nice, I got the last 51 coming up for the replica build off


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Decided to go with top up and a gangster rear window.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


>


damn you got skills!!!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn you got skills!!!:shocked::thumbsup:


thanks homie! those hinge styles aren't that tricky. I'll throw a quick "how to" in the club thread(there's already one in my build thread)


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


>


you the man Sin.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> you the man Sin.


X2!! :yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> thanks homie! those hinge styles aren't that tricky. I'll throw a quick "how to" in the club thread(there's already one in my build thread)


cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

playing around with wheels decided with the danbury mint caps and tires, did some other work too.
wasnt feeling this

























used the goop on both


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

final wheel tire combo


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking clean I'm liking this one


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice ..... are the tires from Modelhaus ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> nice ..... are the tires from Modelhaus ?


wheels and tires are from the danbury 48 chrysler. i dont build many chryslers as it is and i could use the old hayes spokes on a future salt flat project.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


>


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam I should hurry up nd choose my kit nd strt postin on here 
Like that hood setup sinicle


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam I should hurry up nd choose my kit nd strt postin on here
> Like that hood setup sinicle


yeah, you should
and thanks!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bombs coming clean...nice work Sin bro'. everyone is doing some good work...cant wait for more progress.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work goin' on so far!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


>


BADASS SIN,NICE.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's nice doug. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sinicle said:


>


Thats _*REAL*_ nice work homie !


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

i want to join up on this i have a woody that i want to do it is a 29 or 39 i cant remember


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sweetdreamer said:


> i want to join up on this i have a woody that i want to do it is a 29 or 39 i cant remember


 so u in?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

ya im in bro


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang fellas ! this Trokita is SICK !!!!!!!!!



I love this truck,:nicoderm: so tight, like my grandma would say...Que Pretty....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

put in some work on the Heavy Metal Gangster, its a nice kit but roadsters shouldnt have too many features so i shaved some of them

















mother in law seat gone








golf bag door gone


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AWEREADY*



ricezart said:


> I love this truck,:nicoderm: so tight, like my grandma would say...Que Pretty....


hell yeah"QUE PRETTY" nombre that's some old school spanglish.

we now know how to get Sinicle to build some cars rather than just all kinds of accessories.Start build offs & he will join in.lol.Just giving you hell Doug,you know how we do.That split hood looks good wey.Yo truck is gonna come out badass.I'll be posting on here real soon homies.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah"QUE PRETTY" nombre that's some old school spanglish.
> 
> we now know how to get Sinicle to build some cars rather than just all kinds of accessories.Start build offs & he will join in.lol.Just giving you hell Doug,you know how we do.That split hood looks good wey.Yo truck is gonna come out badass.I'll be posting on here real soon homies.


so says Mr. "I only do interiors":roflmao:
you're right though. I do jump at build-offs, I guess I just been competing with myself for so long and I'm tired of losing. 
truth be told, I'm blown away daily by the amount of talent on this site. some evenings I'll get all Chinese eyed and trip out that I'm in the midst of the "greats" that I used to see in magazines and hear about at shows in the early years of my building. that being said, there's not a snowball's chance in Hell that I'd pass up the opportunity to put my skills to the test against such high caliber builders as we have here. even if I lose, I still get to brag to outside folks that I compete with giants!!!:worship:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

what trunk?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good body work lownslow302.

I'ma be postin' some progress pics tomorrow homies.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


>


im gonna try that on mine


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> im gonna try that on mine


considering the quality of work you produce on the regular, it should be a cake walk for you


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> good body work lownslow302.
> 
> I'ma be postin' some progress pics tomorrow homies.


thanks


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*beautiful*_ work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

YOU GOT IT!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

u guys puttin it down up in here:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> YOU GOT IT!!!!


never done it before i was shittin bricks the whole time thinking i was gonna fuck it up the flap hinges were the easy part


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*"Whole Lotta Love"*

Very Small update ....... Making some custom skirts for the '41.

Colors I'm going with will be HOK: Kandy Violet - Hot Pink Pearl
Turned Gold Leafing
and some subtle pinstriping


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you running a separate set if hinges for the "tails" or just tape?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hinges i wanted to do tape but i figured it might not last in the long run someone in my club said to use cloth too


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Fabric was my first thought too. I was just gonna leave mine static.... But now that I see you're gonna be a dick about the whole thing.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Fabric was my first thought too. I was just gonna leave mine static....* But now that I see you're gonna be a dick about the whole thing.....*


lol whys that? i had to hinge it the hood wouldnt clear the fenders


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

might might not rock the stock rollers


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's bad ass bro!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha! Jus fucking with ya ESO! I was hoping no one would notice that those hoods hinge at two points, I was gonna be all lazy and shit and just leave it as is but now I know I'm gonna have to really earn this motha! Thanks for the inspiration and motivation!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Haha! Jus fucking with ya ESO! I was hoping no one would notice that those hoods hinge at two points, I was gonna be all lazy and shit and just leave it as is but now I know I'm gonna have to really earn this motha! Thanks for the inspiration and motivation!


im around cars like this every now and then i knew they did i didnt want to but had no choice. you got me beat at the doors as far as mods go im done at the hood lol. im the least of your worries sneaky g has something up his sleeve with that 48


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Would this merc be ok to enter with? :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

hey guys the kit i was going to enter is a 31 woody,not a 39 or 49 i first thought, will that still fit into the bomb qualifications or do i have to go with a later aged model from late thirtys to the fiftys


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sweetdreamer said:


> hey guys the kit i was going to enter is a 31 woody,not a 39 or 49 i first thought, will that still fit into the bomb qualifications or do i have to go with a later aged model from late thirtys to the fiftys


mines a 32 technically a Classic by show standards but since its pre 54 in lowrider terms its a Bomb so your 31 wouldnt be any different.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Ita gonna go down for 2months so keep it kleen


so whats the actual deadline date?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

November 1st


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> November 1st


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got some kolor on the Trukito last night ........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got some kolor on the Trukito last night ........sweet color


sweet color trendsetta :color: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna pick my kit up 2marro rite after skool nd strt postin : )


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Should have some progress pics a little later homies ............ the body is at *The Aztec House of Paints *right 
now. O.G. Pito Vega is doin' the painting. Later on Angel "Hand Solo" Valdez will be doing the leafing and striping.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Would this merc be ok to enter with? :cheesy:


Nice Merc Pancho!!! I like the mod you did on the side windows!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> sweet color trendsetta :color: :thumbsup:


Thanx bigdogg !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love" 





































































*_


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

nice job on the paint looks tasty


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sucks that i gotta drop out early but school comes first.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paint job looking sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> nice job on the paint looks tasty


Thanx Fam !!!


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> paint job looking sick!!!:thumbsup:


Preciate the kind words bro !!!!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's coming along real nice


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ricezart said:


> That's coming along real nice


 X2!!!Got some work done 37 chevy vert today. I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! Me likes.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

@ trend: INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::worship:
and to think, I was thinking cause we're doing the same kit, that I should wait till you laid down some color first just so we wouldn't have the same paint scheme........way outta my league!!!!! great job homie!!!!

@ ESO: what? you can't fit in the time? I understand the schooling comes first, but you were off to such a great start...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn!!! Excellent work Tone!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Got the 51 hinged (my first attempt). Also fabricated a continental kit but the tail pan needs more work.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> @ trend: INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::worship:
> and to think, I was thinking cause we're doing the same kit, that I should wait till you laid down some color first just so we wouldn't have the same paint scheme........way outta my league!!!!! great job homie!!!!
> 
> @ ESO: what? you can't fit in the time? I understand the schooling comes first, but you were off to such a great start...


itll get done just wont be in time for the buildoff deadline. i rather jump out while im ahead instead of crying for deadline extensions.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx fellas for the kind words !!!!!!!!!


Hey Sin7 , that lookin' GOOD ! Nice hing work !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> Got the 51 hinged (my first attempt). Also fabricated a continental kit but the tail pan needs more work.


looking good Sin7 bro'...nice work on the hinges. cant wait to c more progress...

bad ass paint job on that truck Trend bro'...i know its gonna b off the hook.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:i like this, great work!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sin7 said:


> Got the 51 hinged (my first attempt). Also fabricated a continental kit but the tail pan needs more work.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD IN HERE.I'LL BE DONE BY THE DEADLINE IS ALL I CAN SAY FOR NOW.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna try to post pics of my car in class in a lil bit cuz my jnternet is down @ home


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

got the doors cut out :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see the other pics of everybody's build's !
Tingo, I know you have somethin' special brewin' ... 



bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:  :wow:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


Thanx a bunch bro !


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's sick !


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Sin7 said:


> Got the 51 hinged (my first attempt). Also fabricated a continental kit but the tail pan needs more work.


:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OG Pito Vega added some Green Variegated leafing pinstripes and used Robbins Egg Blue, One Shot pinstripe paint for the blue accent pinstripe...




















Next up "Hands Solo" will add some machined turned gold leafing to the sides followed by a lavender accent pinstripe ...


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

nice start on all the bombs ! can't wait to see them all done up ! :yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> OG Pito Vega added some Green Variegated leafing pinstripes and used Robbins Egg Blue, One Shot pinstripe paint for the blue accent pinstripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS GOOD BUT I DIDN'T NO THIS WAS A TEAM BUILD OFF.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS GOOD BUT I DIDN'T NO THIS WAS A _*TEAM BUILD OFF*_.


 Those are just my imaginary friends wey !  

Yeah I'm nuts... my wife made me this way ! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

you're killin it Trend!:worship:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I better come up with a fucking miracle. Trend and I doing the same kit, I'm done for!!!:ugh::biggrin:

no chance I can compete with that paint scheme! I'm gonna have to pull all the stops on the mods, just to stay in the game!:machinegun::biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> OG Pito Vega added some Green Variegated leafing pinstripes and used Robbins Egg Blue, One Shot pinstripe paint for the blue accent pinstripe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice trend!!!
thats some clean leafing and striping!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Those are just my imaginary friends wey !
> 
> Yeah I'm nuts... my wife made me this way ! :biggrin:


lol..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks bad ass trend!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Those are just my imaginary friends wey !  Yeah I'm nuts... my wife made me this way ! :biggrin:


 Lol!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Those are just my imaginary friends wey !
> 
> Yeah I'm nuts... my wife made me this way ! :biggrin:


LOL..... wey way!! and it looks like trend has grabbed up some some "friends" to help him build up the bomb truck!!! lookin good either way tony!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LMNO! Thanx homies ! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Those are just my imaginary friends wey !  Yeah I'm nuts... my wife made me this way ! :biggrin:


 LMFAO!! NICE ONE TREND.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bomb Biuldoff Going Down up in here,Tren,that's clean homie,sin7,u waist no time,biuld is on point...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trend, that shit is SIKK bro. Gawd dammn! :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*lol*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Can't wait to see the other pics of everybody's build's !
> Tingo, I know you have somethin' special brewin' ...
> 
> 
> Thanx a bunch bro !


no sir,nothing crazy,just a nice lil bomb


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Trend, that shit is SIKK bro. Good Lord! :worship: :worship:


Thanx bro !



TINGOS said:


> no sir,nothing crazy,just a nice lil bomb


   ... keep us posted wey !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Some work on the 37.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

That looks GREAT JC!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Some work on the 37.


 BAD ASS, OPEN IT ALL UP BRO.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks homies. Yeah am open it all


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Some work on the 37.


gangster


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking Good everyone....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Looking Good everyone....


can't wait to see what you've got up your sleeve sneeky:scrutinize:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> Some work on the 37.


butterflies up in this


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> can't wait to see what you've got up your sleeve sneeky:scrutinize:


X2!! What he said


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> Some work on the 37.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for the props homies.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> can't wait to see what you've got up your sleeve sneeky:scrutinize:


 Im trying....just opened up and hinged my first trunk, did my first distributor wires and a few other things


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Some work on the 37.


bad ass carnal...'37 looks really good bro'.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass carnal...'37 looks really good bro'.


 Thanks Bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat I use for that butterfly hood


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat did u use for that nice butterfly hood


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Some work on the 37.


I'm diggin this already ! Love that hood !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I'm diggin this already ! Love that hood !


 Thanks trend. Got more progress done I'll post pic tomorrow


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat did u use for that nice butterfly hood


 I used 1/16 tubing with a brass rod. Forgot the size tho.


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

interesting


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> November 1st


 I tought this was a 2 month build off...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler
4.candilove -37 chevy conv 
5.Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible 
6.Sneekyg909-48 Fleetline
7.Machio-39 Chevy
8.Dig- 51 Chevy coupe
9.Trendsetta 68 - '41 Chevy Truck
10.Damaged- 51 Chevy Fleetline


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

1. hoppinmaddness- 51 chevy p/u or 39 chevy
2.TINGOS 
3.Lownslow-32 Chrysler
4.candilove -37 chevy conv 
5.Sin7 - 51 Belair Convertible 
6.Sneekyg909-48 Fleetline
7.Machio-39 Chevy
8.Dig- 51 Chevy coupe
9.Trendsetta 68 - '41 Chevy Truck
10.Damaged- 51 Chevy Fleetline 
11. sinicle-41 chevy truck


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam I wish I can post progress pics of my ride


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> I tought this was a 2 month build off...


 It is 2 months


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> It is 2 months


 November 1st is only 1month away...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

school is pretty much the reason it wont make it to the deadline but im still pickin on it here and there


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> November 1st is only 1month away...


 Ur rite bro my bad


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> school is pretty much the reason it wont make it to the deadline but im still pickin on it here and there


 bro I go 2 skool 2 nd I get out @ 7pm but thats koo if u want out skool is first


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Ur rite bro my bad


So the deadline is Dec 1?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> So the deadline is Dec 1?


 Yea


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Some progress on the 51... The original plan called for a cream or beige paint job but decided to flip it up at the last minute. Went with Sunburst Gold instead. I just hope it doesn't bite me in the ass when i start the interior. Praying for a good match in colors.

I started foiling today.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find some of that cloth Leuko Medical tape for the top? I've gone to several CVS's and walgreen's. Or perhaps another trick on making a cloth tan top?...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> Anyone know where I can find some of that cloth Leuko Medical tape for the top? I've gone to several CVS's and walgreen's. Or perhaps another trick on making a cloth tan top?...


Check with Minidreams


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I PM'd him about a week ago but have not heard back. I'm sure he's busy and I don't wanna be a nusance.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sin7 said:


> I PM'd him about a week ago but have not heard back. I'm sure he's busy and I don't wanna be a nusance.


try and find a medical supply store in your area


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> Some progress on the 51... The original plan called for a cream or beige paint job but decided to flip it up at the last minute. Went with Sunburst Gold instead. I just hope it doesn't bite me in the ass when i start the interior. Praying for a good match in colors.
> 
> I started foiling today.


Wow, that's beautiful ! Looks CLASSY !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> Anyone know where I can find some of that cloth Leuko Medical tape for the top? I've gone to several CVS's and walgreen's. Or perhaps another trick on making a cloth tan top?...


check local fabric stores or go to Michael's (or your local equivalent) and look in their fabric department. look for something that looks like scale canvas. keep in mind that 1:1 convertible cloth tops don't have much texture, if any. I've seen people use the medical tape and IMO it doesn't look right, it has WAY too much texture.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> Some progress on the 51... The original plan called for a cream or beige paint job but decided to flip it up at the last minute. Went with Sunburst Gold instead. I just hope it doesn't bite me in the ass when i start the interior. Praying for a good match in colors.
> 
> I started foiling today.


GREAT PROGRESS BTW!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> I PM'd him about a week ago but have not heard back. I'm sure he's busy and I don't wanna be a nusance.


i think he posted a how to in 1 of his threads:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Check walmart or target I seen som the other day I went


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good Luis. 

Hey wey am go to doc this week if I see some I'll snatch them.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> try and find a medical supply store in your area


There's 2 near me but they only carry it in white. 



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful ! Looks CLASSY !


Thanks homie. I need to break away from my comfort zone on the next group build. I tend to "play it safe" by just building mild.



sinicle said:


> check local fabric stores or go to Michael's (or your local equivalent) and look in their fabric department. look for something that looks like scale canvas. keep in mind that 1:1 convertible cloth tops don't have much texture, if any. I've seen people use the medical tape and IMO it doesn't look right, it has WAY too much texture.


That's true. If i can find any of that Leuko tape by the end of the week then i'll move on to plan b.



sinicle said:


> GREAT PROGRESS BTW!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks 



COAST2COAST said:


> i think he posted a how to in 1 of his threads:thumbsup:


That's where i got the idea :thumbsup:



hoppinmaddness said:


> Check walmart or target I seen som the other day I went


didn't think about trying walmart. I'll hit it up on my way to work tomorrow.



OFDatTX said:


> Looks good Luis.
> 
> Hey wey am go to doc this week if I see some I'll snatch them.


lol.. My wife is a nurse and even she hasn't been able to find any in their supply cabinets :banghead:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> Some progress on the 51... The original plan called for a cream or beige paint job but decided to flip it up at the last minute. Went with Sunburst Gold instead. I just hope it doesn't bite me in the ass when i start the interior. Praying for a good match in colors.
> 
> I started foiling today.


that looks really clean!!
im liking that color!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sin7 said:


> There's 2 near me but they only carry it in white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paint it


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Progress pics on the painting process ........ _*"Whole Lotta Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish i could paint. so badass ant wait to see what others bring


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

POSTING PROGRESS PICS FOR HOPPINMADNESS . . .
































































Watchout for the lil homie, he's gettin down ! ! !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> wish i could paint. so badass ant wait to see what others bring


Thanx bro, I got you bro.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Anyone know where I can find some of that cloth Leuko Medical tape for the top? I've gone to several CVS's and walgreen's. Or perhaps another trick on making a cloth tan top?...


 $8.93 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1YEA6KX6MHKXHT5MFZD6


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT START LUXMAN!!!! Haven't seen a radical bomb in a minute.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> GREAT START LUXMAN!!!! Haven't seen a radical bomb in a minute.


 Thats mine bro I just asked him if he can.post it up 4 me cuz my internet is down


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

wal mart has some bandage tape(looks like leuko tape) for like $5 blue, green, tan and yellow. check the sportings section.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ALL THESE BOMBS ARE ABOUT TO GO OFF. LOOKING GOOD FELLAS.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

COAST2COAST said:


> wal mart has some bandage tape(looks like leuko tape) for like $5 blue, green, tan and yellow. check the sportings section.


Coast you're the man !.. I found it !.. Can't wait to get home and see if it'll look good against that sunburst gold.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> POSTING PROGRESS PICS FOR HOPPINMADNESS . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he is ! Nice !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:I love old Bomb's:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i wasn't diggin the tan tape (texture and color) so i searched some more and found some black Gaffers tape. It's a tight woven cotton tape used to tape down cables and such on stages. 

With the new top on, I decided to call the 51 "Black Gold"...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

I got some work done on my 37 but still need alot of other things I need 2 add 2 da trunk then its off to the garage to get painted


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

I got some work done on my 37 but still need alot of other things I need for da trunk then its off to the garage to get painted


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice work on that top sin


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> i wasn't diggin the tan tape (texture and color) so i searched some more and found some black Gaffers tape. It's a tight woven cotton tape used to tape down cables and such on stages. With the new top on, I decided to call the 51 "Black Gold"...


NICE looking. Real nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> i wasn't diggin the tan tape (texture and color) so i searched some more and found some black Gaffers tape. It's a tight woven cotton tape used to tape down cables and such on stages.
> 
> With the new top on, I decided to call the 51 "Black Gold"...


the top came out clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice work on top sin.

Well i was not feeling the 31 ford woody, its just not a bomb to me.and i kind of want to save it.
So im going to switch to another kit a 40 ford deluxe wagon. it will make a better bomb. will post pics up soon as i can.its a old kit but it will be a full rebuild.

Dont worry you guys wont be disapointed:biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i changed my mind about the 37 conv im doin a 53 bel air conv


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

candilove said:


> i changed my mind about the 37 conv im doin a 53 bel air conv


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

candilove said:


> i changed my mind about the 37 conv im doin a 53 bel air conv


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Well i got right down to work on the bomb last night,
I started to tear into the body to remove some plastic for the windows,
i got a little carried away cutting plastic that now im thinking that i might have bit of a little to much . 

What do you guys think lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

still keeping you guys updated, im still in it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin' good homies !

I'll post some progres pics up after the Toledo Show this weekend.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Last pics of the body before it goes together.

This pic shows the machine turned look Gold Leafing and Lavender Pinstripe.











Here's a quick mock up before it goes to clear later tonight. (Got my fingers crossed) ...










I'm still thinking of adding some pinstripe designs to the fenders ?
I'ma start the interior and engine tomorrow.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bombs looking really clean fellas...:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking Good.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Last pics of the body before it goes together.
> 
> This pic shows the machine turned look Gold Leafing and Lavender Pinstripe.
> 
> ...


i like the plain fenders. It's subtle with a twist...just my .02


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

tomorrow i start painting the rest of the hardware


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Last pics of the body before it goes together.This pic shows the machine turned look Gold Leafing and Lavender Pinstripe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some sick paint job bro: )


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Last pics of the body before it goes together.
> 
> This pic shows the machine turned look Gold Leafing and Lavender Pinstripe.
> 
> ...


nice homie!!!!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.


Some progress pics
Couldnt alter the kit chassis to acheive the low ride height, so I built one.
Its far from perfect, but im trying to build for form rather than function and scale accuracy. .




























Ditched the kit inline 6cyl and replaced with a Buick V6


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo Damaged,51 fleetline is always an OG bomb.Well fellers I guess count me out of this bomb build off.I will not have a finished bomb by the deadline.I need to finish a bunch of other stuff for my nigs in & out of town.I will be on the sideline jammin GAP band-drop the bomb on me.lol.Get these bombitas done & knockem out the box.One of the best build offs on LIL.(I just really like bombitas thats why)


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damaged said:


> As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.
> 
> 
> Some progress pics
> ...


great work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Damaged said:


> As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.
> 
> 
> Some progress pics
> ...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Damaged said:


> As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.
> 
> 
> Some progress pics
> ...


bad ass work damage like always bro! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Damaged said:


> As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.
> 
> 
> Some progress pics
> ...


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

A few updates, but first: HOLY FUCK THERE'S SOME CRAZY NICE BOMBS TAKING SHAPE!!!!
Trend, the paint is straight up amazing!
Damaged, Good God MAN! I'm speachless. 

I wanted to go oldschool with the hydro setup, but I couldn't figure out a way to lay the 41 without notching the frame. So I just went real oldschool and just lowered it the way I'd do to a 1:1








Blocks in the rear and flipped in the front. 
I also redid my hood hinge. It looked like shit before, I now like how the hinge follows the shape of the hood in front. 








I do have a couple more mods up my sleeve, but I'll wait to reveal those till a bit later. Consider yourselves on a need to know basis.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks good sinicle


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Need to know? I already seen up ur sleeve, and flabby ass arms ain't it! Lmao. Looking good thruout in here guys


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Looks good sinicle


x2!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> i like the plain fenders. It's subtle with a twist...just my .02


Thanx homie!



hoppinmaddness said:


> That is some sick paint job bro: )


Thanx bro !



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice homie!!!!


Kool!



TINGOS said:


> yo Damaged,51 fleetline is always an OG bomb.Well fellers I guess count me out of this bomb build off.I will not have a finished bomb by the deadline.I need to finish a bunch of other stuff for my nigs in & out of town.I will be on the sideline jammin GAP band-drop the bomb on me.lol.Get these bombitas done & knockem out the box.One of the best build offs on LIL_*.(I just really like bombitas thats why)*_


Bombitas ...... hey what about trukitos ese ! ...... 

J/K ..... Kool , we'll hold the fort down for you homie untill the next one !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Damaged said:


> As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.
> 
> 
> Some progress pics
> ...


daaaaaammmmnn!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Some progress pics
> Couldnt alter the kit chassis to acheive the low ride height, so I built one.
> Its far from perfect, but im trying to build for form rather than function and scale accuracy. .
> 
> ...


Homie , that's some _*SERIOUS*_ skills you have !!!!!!!! Keep us posted !


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

sinicle said:


> A few updates, but first: HOLY FUCK THERE'S SOME CRAZY NICE BOMBS TAKING SHAPE!!!!
> Trend, the paint is straight up amazing!
> Damaged, Good God MAN! I'm speachless.
> 
> ...


NIce There all coming along:drama:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Black Gold 51' is now official...










Hoping to have it completely foiled and cleared by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> Black Gold 51' is now official...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool touch !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> As per usual some awesome creations being built, :thumbsup: to you all.
> 
> 
> Some progress pics
> ...


far from PERFECT??? your always doing a far from perfect work...u go beyond perfect, :wow::loco::worship::run::drama:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice work on that suspension set up Sin...

bad ass Sin7...blk gld is off the hook

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

A few updates, but first: HOLY FUCK THERE'S SOME CRAZY NICE BOMBS TAKING SHAPE!!!!
Trend, the paint is straight up amazing!
Damaged, Good God MAN! I'm speachless. 

I wanted to go oldschool with the hydro setup, but I couldn't figure out a way to lay the 41 without notching the frame. So I just went real oldschool and just lowered it the way I'd do to a 1:1








Blocks in the rear and flipped in the front. 
I also redid my hood hinge. It looked like shit before, I now like how the hinge follows the shape of the hood in front. 








I do have a couple more mods up my sleeve, but I'll wait to reveal those till a bit later. Consider yourselves on a need to know basis. ​



_*excellent work bro !*_ 

This build off is off the charts homies ! lets keep it going !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> yo Damaged,51 fleetline is always an OG bomb.Well fellers I guess count me out of this bomb build off.I will not have a finished bomb by the deadline.I need to finish a bunch of other stuff for my nigs in & out of town.I will be on the sideline jammin GAP band-drop the bomb on me.lol.Get these bombitas done & knockem out the box.One of the best build offs on LIL.(I just really like bombitas thats why)


told yah to give me one of your cars off your list!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> great work ! :thumbsup:


x-2 awesome work, need to try my hand at a built frame........someday:biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

got a bunch of update pics but they wont load to photobucket, soon as i get then to work i will post up. good job so far guys


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweetdreamer said:


> got a bunch of update pics but they wont load to photobucket, soon as i get then to work i will post up. good job so far guys


Kool, can't wait !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Clear went on yesterday, now *The Aztec House* has got to get it ready for the show...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:NICE..FLAWLESS PAINT!!! NEED TO GET ME SOME 2-PART CLEAR.....POLISHING SUUUUCKS!!!IM STILL ON CANS AT THE MOMENT THOUGH


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DAMN trend! that is just SO SO nice!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm loving it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:NICE..FLAWLESS PAINT!!! NEED TO GET ME SOME 2-PART CLEAR.....POLISHING SUUUUCKS!!!IM STILL ON CANS AT THE MOMENT THOUGH


im with ya on that coast...:banghead:.killler work trend love it!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

gonna get my other kit next week for this build off too


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Clear went on yesterday, now *The Aztec House* has got to get it ready for the show...


damn!!! really clean paint job Trend...as always. :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not much done right now,waiting on a ChrometechUSA package to continue...








































Then I hinged and opened my first trunk ...
























Another first for me was the distributor cap and wires...
























More pictures on my thread ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*All I can say is...

*_










:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homies for the words ! Preciate it !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great job on the top and engine, sneeky!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> great job on the top and engine, sneeky!!!:thumbsup:



Thanks...im still learning


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't have a bomb without a cooler in my town, shit gets like 117 here! Haha!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the first coat of the two tone on the cab


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, these are all looking great. :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Sinicle thats turnin out NICE! 

Sneeky thats some solid work bro!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang Sinicle thats turnin out NICE!
> 
> Sneeky thats some solid work bro!


Thanks Trend...im trying :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good doug!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Had to notch the oil pan to clear the front axle


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Had to notch the oil pan to clear the front axle


lol... thats what i did to mine :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Had to notch the oil pan to clear the front axle


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OK! I'm bored so I guess I'll spill the beans on the "secret mods"
First off is the working cowl vent
























And the lever that works it








And since I'm building it to fully light up, that included drilling it out for running lights








And making lenses for'em








And now my proudest achievement yet: a "running" engine!








OK, not JUST a "running" engine, but one that works when you push in the "key"!!!!

















That about makes up all the mods I'm throwin at this build.........for the most part! Haha!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ya KILLIN IT Sin


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> OK! I'm bored so I guess I'll spill the beans on the "secret mods"
> First off is the working cowl vent
> 
> 
> ...


outrageously insane bro'...u really lost it this time. :loco::run:

:wow::thumbsup::worship::nicoderm::drama:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> ya KILLIN IT Sin



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> ya KILLIN IT Sin


X3 ! insane homie !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> ya KILLIN IT Sin


x4!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> OK! I'm bored so I guess I'll spill the beans on the "secret mods"
> First off is the working cowl vent
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool!!!
alot of detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

started on the interior...... made some custom seat pattern decals and for the doors ........











painted, foiled, and cleared the visor ..........











used Balsa wood for the bed, i'll add aluminum strips later 
........


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good homies. Nice work up in here!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Great work on the interior.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Great work on the interior.


x2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Looks good homies. Nice work up in here!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homies!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MUCH PROPS TO ALL OF THE LAYITLOW FAM ON THIS BUILD OFF.YALL NIGGYS IS HOLDING IT DOWN FOR REAL.MUCH LOVE KINFOLKS


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn sin, was wandering when you was gonna drop all these secrets ya been sending me...lmao. looks awesome.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

used Balsa wood for the bed, i'll add aluminum strips later 
........







[/QUOTE]
im on this mod!! i got a wood bed ford i need to finish for james! how to's please!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> used Balsa wood for the bed, i'll add aluminum strips later
> ........


im on this mod!! i got a wood bed ford i need to finish for james! how to's please!![/QUOTE]

Stained it with brown Laquer mixed with Laquer thinner 4:1 (4 parts laquer thinner; 1 part paint)
Next I just Glued it down with 3M spray adhesive to the kits floor. I'll be adding aluminum strips 
made from old soda cans next.
Not your best wood truck floor, but it's O.K. ......


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Since no one really goes to the wanted ads Ill ask here....Anyone have a spare chrome pegasus #1301,I only need one
Paypal ready, Thanks :x:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sprayed some random clear on the 32 after doing the spoon tests


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

no pics Eso?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

finally got photobucket to work, dont have all the pics. i had had to redo pics with other camera so i dont have all the steps by step pics like i wanted too.


first pic is wood sides cut ready for trim pieces.









second pic is wood sides with trim









third is partly finished sides placed together


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's some real nice Carpentry !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That's some real nice Carpentry !


X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> started on the interior...... made some custom seat pattern decals and for the doors ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Trend... interior is badass!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Everyones builds are looking excellent so far :thumbsup:

Il have some paint applied soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Looks great Trend... interior is badass!


Thanx wey !



Damaged said:


> Everyones builds are looking excellent so far :thumbsup:
> 
> Il have some paint applied soon


paint, who needs paint with a layout like you have already ! 

That's gonna be solid when the paint hits it homie !


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks trend and dig, ya lots of wood work. already have a pile of wood scraps.
lots of more work to come.
as well as a lot of scratch building of parts, and accessories.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> Since no one really goes to the wanted ads Ill ask here....Anyone have a spare chrome pegasus #1301,I only need one
> Paypal ready, Thanks :x:


Anyone???...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

What is the end date for this build-off ??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Damaged said:


> What is the end date for this build-off ??


Dec.1


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a mock up to see if my measurements lined up. Still need the chrome strips on the bed


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's bad ass bro ! Keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie thats some serious work ! Lovin the look of that Trokita ! 



sinicle said:


> Just a mock up to see if my measurements lined up. Still need the chrome strips on the bed


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Should be finished by next weekend .............








*_


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

well ive been working on the bomb as much as i can.

Its a lot harder than i thought to work with the wood than with the plastic.

i got a hell of a pile of wood scraps and redone parts. lol

Built the centre posts, actually rebuilt them. to fit better in a t shape




























Got the interior floors cut to fit and laid out.










and placed the centre posts for the doors.









as well as the step sides cut.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the 216 painted ( still might add a thin brown wash...), all thats left for it is the plumbing and wiring


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sweetdreamer said:


> well ive been working on the bomb as much as i can.
> 
> Its a lot harder than i thought to work with the wood than with the plastic.
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC!!!! you even made the floorboards.....all around solid work!:worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Just a mock up to see if my measurements lined up. Still need the chrome strips on the bed


damn this looks sweet sin :thumbsup: love the color combo on it also bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Got the 216 painted ( still might add a thin brown wash...), all thats left for it is the plumbing and wiring


damn :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's what's up right there homie !



sinicle said:


> Got the 216 painted ( still might add a thin brown wash...), all thats left for it is the plumbing and wiring


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks everyone! hey frank, does the show in Santa Ana in Nov have models, and are you going?


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sinicle said:


> OK! I'm bored so I guess I'll spill the beans on the "secret mods"
> First off is the working cowl vent
> 
> 
> ...


The running engine with the key= MAD PROPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> im on this mod!! i got a wood bed ford i need to finish for james! how to's please!!


Stained it with brown Laquer mixed with Laquer thinner 4:1 (4 parts laquer thinner; 1 part paint)
Next I just Glued it down with 3M spray adhesive to the kits floor. I'll be adding aluminum strips 
made from old soda cans next.
Not your best wood truck floor, but it's O.K. ......[/QUOTE]

cool idea for the aluminum bed strips. i'm learning alot from all of you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Clear went on yesterday, now *The Aztec House* has got to get it ready for the show...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CHEVYXXX said:


> The running engine with the key= MAD PROPS. :thumbsup:


thanks a lot man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

CHEVYXXX said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx Homie !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

might get some work in today


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> hey frank, does the show in Santa Ana in Nov have models, and are you going?


:dunno: bro i pm'ed him have'nt got back to me?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

HELL YEAH! The power source fits!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

sinicle said:


> OK! I'm bored so I guess I'll spill the beans on the "secret mods"
> First off is the working cowl vent
> 
> 
> ...


 bro you got skills looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> bro you got skills looking good :thumbsup:


thanks appreciate the comps


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

great work everybody


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> HELL YEAH! The power source fits!


:yes:hell yeah...:nicoderm:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Got some more done on the woody.
Started to put the body together.











rear section done and put in place, and other pieces taped in place for fit.









Roof coming next working on placement and shape issues :banghead:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Mad props for yall homies. !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Mad props for yall homies. !


x2! are you kidding me sweet?!? insane job on the wood work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The way to go!



sinicle said:


> HELL YEAH! The power source fits!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

jevries said:


> The way to go!


X2 !!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

great jobs everyone, this is one of the best build offs that ive seen. A lot of killer ideas and a lot of hard work put on the table by all.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sweetdreamer said:


> Got some more done on the woody.
> Started to put the body together.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good brother!! keep up the great work!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sweetdreamer said:


> great jobs everyone, this is one of the best build offs that ive seen. A lot of killer ideas and a lot of hard work put on the table by all.


x2!!!

I hope everyone meets the deadline, myself included. I can't wait to see all these finished! :drama:this is a damn good thread


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the brake lines ran. As always, there's still touch up to do. I was gonna run line down the frame rail but (as far as I know) on a 1:1 the line runs IN the frame rail. So, like the line that runs under the radiator, if its not seen, then it's not seen


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got the brake lines ran. As always, there's still touch up to do. I was gonna run line down the frame rail but (as far as I know) on a 1:1 the line runs IN the frame rail. So, like the line that runs under the radiator, if its not seen, then it's not seen


bad ass detail work bro'...don't know how long my internet is gonna last. but had to hit up LIL before it went out again...lol.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sweetdreamer said:


> Got some more done on the woody.
> Started to put the body together.
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to see this one finished up. :h5:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Safety star


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Safety star


thats tight!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Nice work goin' on up in here!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

major set back!!! ...ok, not major, just really annoying. had issues with the paint, now everything but the bed is taking a dip!:banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Got the 216 painted ( still might add a thin brown wash...), all thats left for it is the plumbing and wiring


That looks nice, just like the real thing. props.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> That looks nice, just like the real thing. props.


thanks manuffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!



DJLATIN said:


> That looks nice, just like the real thing. props.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*"Whole Lotta Love"*_ is done, but I'm waiting on the sun to show it's face for some good flicks of it.

This is a little teaser ......... :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*"Whole Lotta Love"*_ is done, but I'm waiting on the sun to show it's face for some good flicks of it.
> 
> This is a little teaser ......... :biggrin:


:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*"Whole Lotta Love"*_ is done, but I'm waiting on the sun to show it's face for some good flicks of it.
> 
> This is a little teaser ......... :biggrin:


Amazing shit, love it


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats tight!!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comps!

Good god trend, your mag covers are SICK! You need to do a whole photo shoot/ interview spread for your kits!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Thanx fellas !

*_


sneekyg909 said:


> :worship: :thumbsup:





ricezart said:


> Amazing shit, love it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Thanx bro ! I'de like to do all of the bomb entries on the cover, that would be KOOL ! :thumbsup:

*_


sinicle said:


> Good god trend, your mag covers are SICK! You need to do a whole photo shoot/ interview spread for your kits!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

BATH TIME!!!! :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm dropping out because of paint problems and limited interest in finishing:|


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> I'm dropping out because of paint problems and limited interest in finishing:|


That sucks, I'm having similar issues. My shit looks like the above picture...

I'm still holding out hope that it'll come together in time.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wish I had more done...:happysad:












































Hope I finish in time...:x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Sneeky thats turnin' out real nice*_ !




*"Whole Lotta Love"* is finally finished ...........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

a few more pics .............


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> a few more pics .............


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> a few more pics .............


CLEAN TREND. HOPE OTHERS CAN FINISH AS WELL THIS BUILD OFF.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Man trend that's emaculate bro just fucken pure sweetness...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful job Trend.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx fellas !!! Preciate it !!!

I can't wait to see all of the other builds. They puttin' in some serious work
in this build off !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> a few more pics .............


nice nice


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
GREAT JOB TREND !!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*Sneeky thats turnin' out real nice*_ !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 clean 41 pickup!!!! :boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx a bunch homies !* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




Lownslow302 said:


> nice nice





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> GREAT JOB TREND !!!





just ripe said:


> clean 41 pickup!!!! :boink:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*TIGHT*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> a few more pics .............


MAN THIS IS GANGSTA-CAN I CRUISE IT ON MY DRESSER?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



TINGOS said:


> MAN THIS IS GANGSTA-CAN I CRUISE IT ON MY DRESSER?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean as always trend, great job homie!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Wish I had more done...:happysad:
> 
> View attachment 392354
> 
> ...


detail kicks ass.......nice.....:nicoderm:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

ricezart said:


> detail kicks ass.......nice.....:nicoderm:


Thanks...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx bro , preciate it !



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> clean as always trend, great job homie!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

13 DAYS LEFT!!!!!! :run::around: :run::around:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

now 12 DAYS LEFT !!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

now 9 DAYS LEFT !!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> now 9 DAYS LEFT !!!!!!


:run::chuck::uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> :run::chuck::uh:


 :tongue:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Im not even close 2 finish


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> a few more pics .............


very clean as always Trend bro'...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

8 More Days!!!!! :run::around::run::around::sprint:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i so should have been in on this. i built a bomb well this build off was going on and never thought to jump in.......lucky for u guys


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

regalistic said:


> i so should have been in on this. i built a bomb well this build off was going on and never thought to jump in.......lucky for u guys


enter it! this build off is just for fun anyway. even if it wasn't, if you've been documenting your build, the date you started will be posted too. not to mention, I'm sure the more finished builds there are, the better!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm done  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 396829
> 
> i'm done  :roflmao: :roflmao:


:scrutinize:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

sinicle said:


> enter it! this build off is just for fun anyway. even if it wasn't, if you've been documenting your build, the date you started will be posted too. not to mention, I'm sure the more finished builds there are, the better!


i will leave that choice up to hoppinmadness since he started this build off. i started around oct. 10th.... all pics documented in my thread. so let me know Hoppin'!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

regalistic said:


> i will leave that choice up to hoppinmadness since he started this build off. i started around oct. 10th.... all pics documented in my thread. so let me know Hoppin'!


Post it up bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> a few more pics .............


 dam bro nice job
(wat did u use for the rails? bro)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Post it up bro


heres a pic... i am going to take some new pics now that the sun will actually be shining!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx a bunch fellas ! Preciate it for real !

*


hoppinmaddness said:


> dam bro nice job
> (wat did u use for the rails? bro)


 _I used some balsa wood cut down to size then used some super glue to put it all together. The rails that came with the kit was used for a template . If you have a Hobby Lobby around, they have the Balsa wood in lots of differebt sizes. Plus you can stain it and seal it too !_ :biggrin:



dfwr83 said:


> very clean as always Trend bro'...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx a bunch fellas ! Preciate it for real !
> 
> * _I used some balsa wood cut down to size then used some super glue to put it all together. The rails that came with the kit was used for a template . If you have a Hobby Lobby around, they have the Balsa wood in lots of differebt sizes. Plus you can stain it and seal it too !_ :biggrin:


 thanxs bro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i think i can get a hudson done in 6 days gonna try


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :drama: :drama: :drama:


X2!. HOPE THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN IN THE SUPER SHOW BUILD OFF, AN EVERYONE FINISHES THERE RIDES ON TIME.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!. HOPE THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN IN THE SUPER SHOW BUILD OFF, AN EVERYONE FINISHES THERE RIDES ON TIME.


 X3 !!! 



Lownslow302 said:


> i think i can get a hudson done in 6 days gonna try


 you can do it, now get to that Hudson ! 



hoppinmaddness said:


> thanxs bro


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

a quick mock up to let everyone know I'm still in this!









I got the motor and ignition switch wired up and functional, but I still need to run the fiber optics, do touch up and some final touches. but (again) I'm still holding out hope that I'm gonna get "Green Harvest" done in time!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Love that color combo Sinicle*_........._I see that you put your heart and soul into this build!
_That makes for a great finished product. Looks like you're in the home stretch now homie !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*Love that color combo Sinicle*_........._I see that you put your heart and soul into this build!
> _That makes for a great finished product. Looks like you're in the home stretch now homie !


thanks for the pep talk trend
I keep stressin, but at the same time I keep telling myself that I still got time! there's a LOT of things on this build that I've never tried before, so it's been a long road of trial and error. but I'm stoked I joined the build off (even though now I'm not sure if I can meet the New Years deadline for the replica build off:dunno, cause it's forced me to push envelope with almost every aspect of this build, which in turn has taught me many new skills!

are we doing this like the wagon build off, where we make a separate thread for final builds and all of LIL judges the winner?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> a quick mock up to let everyone know I'm still in this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dig it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its moving


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

started BMF about a hour ago its got more chrome than a 58


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Somebodys busy ! I like that yellow, what did you use ?




Lownslow302 said:


> started BMF about a hour ago its got more chrome than a 58


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

testors cadmium yellow


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn eso!! that is a lot of foil work!! lookin good so far! good luck with the front fender badge!! hno:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> a quick mock up to let everyone know I'm still in this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn Sin you gonna kill people at the shows with this.Good Job mad man.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> damn eso!! that is a lot of foil work!! lookin good so far! good luck with the front fender badge!! hno:


i foiled a 58 pontiac before the fender ornaments might be a pita compared to the fender badge.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


>


GOD DAMN ESO! the minute you get your pawsrofl on shit, it comes out GREAT! the foil work looks perfect!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> a quick mock up to let everyone know I'm still in this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is comin out sick!! you gonna roll artilleries on it!?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some killer bombs in here you guy are doing a great job...cant wait to se them all finished up!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> a quick mock up to let everyone know I'm still in this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks bitchin sin :thumbsup::thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its worse than it looks it has a few black spots in the paint


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Frank, thanks hock! 

@hock: I'm just using the stock wheels. they're solid with the small Chevy moons, I don't know where to get the artilleries aside from resin casters.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> thanks Frank, thanks hock!
> 
> @hock: I'm just using the stock wheels. they're solid with the small Chevy moons, I don't know where to get the artilleries aside from resin casters.


hmm....i could be wrong but i think someone said that the new casted coke chevy truck has some?! i dont remember?? i dont venture into bombs much


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> its worse than it looks it has a few black spots in the paint


Man this is nice! That collor flows so smooth on her. Chrome looks perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ooo, thats nice ! Love that color choice, and real nice foil work !



Lownslow302 said:


> its worse than it looks it has a few black spots in the paint


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

what time on the 1st is the deadline?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> what time on the 1st is the deadline?


MIDNIGHT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> thanks Frank, thanks hock!
> 
> @hock: I'm just using the stock wheels. they're solid with the small Chevy moons, I don't know where to get the artilleries aside from resin casters.


hey sin the 37 ford pick up has'em bro but dont know if they fit the tires ur using thou


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> MIDNIGHT


:roflmao: yeah im not gonna finish the hudson


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> MIDNIGHT


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

wait, I'm sorry. do you mean midnight of Wed or Thurs?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> wait, I'm sorry. do you mean midnight of Wed or Thurs?


Of today


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*DANG ! *thats Clean homie !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 nice detail work !!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Great work fellas!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Gonna be Sick!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

damn that is bad ass nice detail in the rims


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

can I please have an extension on the deadline till tomorrow at midnight? 
I have two really good reasons for my request: 
1) it's about 11pm and I'm only about three hours away from completing my first build off (meaning if the deadline were tomorrow night, I'd make it. 
2) Friday's my birthday, and we can just consider it an early gift:biggrin:

what do ya say hoppinmaddness?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

it's 10 min to deadline. I'm beat. here's where I'm at

































she's still got a few hours before completion, but a deadline is a deadline.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> it's 10 min to deadline. I'm beat. here's where I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Sinicle!!!.....:wave: Your doing a great job on your Bomb, cant wait to see it finished...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry Guys....But I couldnt finish in time  its about 80% done right, now maybe in a week it should be done:x:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> can I please have an extension on the deadline till tomorrow at midnight?
> I have two really good reasons for my request:
> 1) it's about 11pm and I'm only about three hours away from completing my first build off (meaning if the deadline were tomorrow night, I'd make it.
> 2) Friday's my birthday, and we can just consider it an early gift:biggrin:
> ...


 happy birthday bro wish granted


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i will get pics of mine up sometime today


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*damn*



sinicle said:


> it's 10 min to deadline. I'm beat. here's where I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...



came out clean Sin


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> it's 10 min to deadline. I'm beat. here's where I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that sick as it is.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> happy birthday bro wish granted


THANKS HOMIE!!!! I'll cut out early from work today, so I can get this sucker done and get pics posted!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sinicle said:


> THANKS HOMIE!!!! I'll cut out early from work today, so I can get this sucker done and get pics posted!


Yea bro I also want other builders to finish


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Yea bro I also want other builders to finish


well, I really appreciate the extension, as this was the first build off I've been in and I really want to see it to the end. but I would like to request that I not be in the list of "completed on time" and therefore taken out of the competition. I'd like my build to be exhibition only. it's only fair to the rest of the builders who met the deadline.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Yea bro I also want other builders to finish


:h5:



sinicle said:


> well, I really appreciate the extension, as this was the first build off I've been in and I really want to see it to the end. but I would like to request that I not be in the list of "completed on time" and therefore taken out of the competition. I'd like my build to be exhibition only. it's only fair to the rest of the builders who met the deadline.


X2...:happysad:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres my completed pics ,,,,,


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

regalistic said:


> heres my completed pics ,,,,,


Nice looking Bomb regalistic :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

We got hit with some bombs on d-day homies !!!

Sinicle, that build is of the charts homie ! You put alot of time and thought into and it shows homie ! fantastic !

Eric came throug with that gansta bomb ! Beautiful build fam !

Everybody did wonderful jobs ... this was real fun homies !!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks trend! thanks everyone involved in this build off! this was my first build off and I had a blast! it's nice to be pushed.
trend, that paint is off the hook!! the leafing and shit...top shelf!
regalistic, the delivery is clean as fuck! I dig the aircraft lifts!!! the woodgrain is a damn nice touch!
and Eso, what can I say, you're Midas. you touch a blank kit and in a few days, you have gold! all the foil and interior touches are spotless!

GOOD NEWS!!!!! Green Harvest is finished!!!!! I did lose a parking light lens and the hood wasn't quite dry yet, but other than that, the build is done! (now time for clean and polish) I'll make another lens and mount the hood tomorrow.


list of mods:

running motor (push the key in the ignition and the fan spins)
working headlights, parking lights, and taillight (switch located on driver side seat base)
open/hinged passenger door
butterfly hinged and dog eared hood
open/hinged cowl vent
scratch built/open windshield
scratch built balsa wood bed and rails (stained, foiled, and cleared)



list of scratch built accessories (every bomb needs a few):

compass (inside, center windshield)
Appleton spotlight handle
traffic light finder
pipe holder
umbrella holder
red head flashlight and bracket
AC fan 
spinning handle steering wheel
wrist buster knob
swamp cooler
safety star license plate topper


























































I'll try to get video of the fan spinning

THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY HOPPINMADDESS!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Bad Ass Homie!!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

fn sick sincle that truck is awsome


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: All the builds are lookin great :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

sinicle said:


> it's 10 min to deadline. I'm beat. here's where I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this thing is totally kick ass top notch work, love it just awesome................


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

BUMP...For the BOMBS










Hope more of us finish this Build Off


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

It ended all ready bro


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> It ended all ready bro


are we gonna vote? I'm not even sure how many completions there were. sin7 looked close, and that was a while back. trend, regalistic, and eso are done. should start a finished build thread to showcase.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS WHO WON????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

as far as I know, it's between Eso, Trend, and regalistic....but nobody ever posted in the finished thread.

Eso's Hudson is clean as fuck, and regalistic had some custom touches that caught my eye. but I vote for Trend. he did custom inserts to the interior with a paint job that couldn't be beat.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> SO WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS WHO WON????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


I voted for Sinicle ..... Hands down he had the sickest mods ! It also had a real classy look to the paint scheme.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> are we gonna vote? I'm not even sure how many completions there were. sin7 looked close, and that was a while back. trend, regalistic, and eso are done. should start a finished build thread to showcase.


i was wondering the same shit lol


----------

